# الحلم تحقق بصناعة الخلية الهيدروجينية



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 مارس 2009)

منقول لاهميته



 السلام عليكم اخوتي في التجمع ورحمة الله وبركاته ​اليوم وبعون من الله تمكنة اخيرأ من صنع الخلية الهيدروجينية التي تعمل على تمشية السياره وهذا بفضل من الله وفضل من اخوتي في التجمع المهندسين وفضل ومساعدة الافكار والروابط التي تعرض في تجمع وباقي المنتديات لتكوين الخلية التى بستطاعتها تمشية السيارة وتكون الخلية كافية لتغذية المحرك بدون توقف وبهذه المناسبة اولأ اقدم شكري واحترامي الى اخوتي في التجمع ولكل من ساهم بمساعدتي على عمل هذه الخلية 
وثانيأ ساقوم بشرح عمل الخلية هدية لكل اخوتي في التجمع والعالم العربي كي يستفيدو من مارزقنا الله بهي من نعمة ونقظي على النفوس الضعيفة التي تتحكم بمصائر الشعوب اسف على الايطالة 
 ( طريقة صنع الخلية الهيدروجينية )
اولأ_ نحظر بطارية سياره عاطلة 
ثانيأ_ نحظر شرائح من الستل استيل ويكون عدد الشرائح (10) ويلزم ان تكون الشرائح من مادة الستل استيل لان اذا استخدمنا الحديد العادي اوالستيل فقط عنده تشغيل الخلية ساعة اويوم سوفة تقوم الخلية تدريجين بتقليل تدفق الغاز من الخلية وذالك بسبب تئكسد الحديد العادي لكن ان استخدمنه الستل استيل سوفة تقوم الخلية باستمرار اعطائنا الغاز وقت ما نشاء 
ثالثأ_ نقوم بحضار البطارية ونقوم بازالة الطبقة العلوية من البطارية واستخراج الخلاية وبعدها نقوم بتنضيف حوض البطارية ونقوم بازالة القواطع الموجودة في حوض البطارية اصبحة البطارية فارغة من الخلاية الرصاصية والقواطع بعدها نبده بشد الخلية والمتكونة من عشرة شراح من الاستل استيل فنظعها داخل غلاف البطارية ونقوم بحضار شريحة سميكة حديدية نستعملها كغطاء الى الخلية من فوق وقبل وضع الشريحة على الخلية نقوم بتثبية انبوبين من اعلاء الشريحة الاول لتثبية مقياس الضغط والثاني لخروج الغاز وبعد تثبيت الانبوبين نقوم بوضع الشريحةعلى البطارية ونغلقها بحكام كي لايتسرب الغاز عند عمل الخلية وبعد اتمام عملية الاغلاق نقوم بحضار خرطوم نصل الراس الاول بالنبوب الموجود اعلاء الخلية والثاني الى فلتر بانزين ثم الى الكابريتة وقلل من فتحة دخول الهواء من اعلى الكابريت هذا ولكم مني جزيل الشكر اخوكم احمد حمزه من العراق ​​



> احمد حمزه كاطع
> مهندس


 



الرابط للموضوع الاصلى هنا


http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=43607


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي اشكركم جميعأ على هذا الشعور الطيب اخوتي سوفة اجاوبكم على كل اسئلتكم وانا بخدمتكم جميعأ اخوتي العزاء بنسبة الى صور وفيديو عن الخلية وعن تشغيل الخلية في السيارة انشاء الله سوفة انشرها عن قريب وبنسبة الى موضوع اخي العزيز وليد الحديدي هو مشكور على اهتمامه في الموضوع ويحثنا على البحث في المواضيع التي تخص استخراج غازالهيدروجين وانا اتمنا له ولكل مسلم ان يعمل عمل يرضي بهي الله ويرضي نفسة ويرضي الناس اما لاسئلة الخ وليد كلها محصور بنوع الصفائح التي نصنع منها الخلية ولماذا تفشل كل الخلاية التي نعملها وذالك بسبب الصفايح التي نستعملها لن الصفايح الستيل والحديد العادي اولأ تتئكسد بعد ساعة من تشغيل الخلية وبذلك تفقد الخلية فوائدها وتقوم بسحب الفولتية من البطارية بسرعة وتتحول الخلية من تتفكيك الخلاية في الماء وتتحول الخلية الى هيتر كهربائي فتقوم الخلية بتسخين الماء الموجود في الحوض ما بنسبة الى سرية الاختراع انا او اي مخترع ليس مجبور على عرض افكار على المله بل مشكور لما يرينا اختراعه ويرينا سيارة كيف تعمل حتى نكون مقتنعين بن هناك فعلن خلية هيدروجينية تعمل وسياره تمشي على الماء واما بنسبة الى باقي الاسئلة من اخوتي في التجمع اما بنسبة الى الاخ خالد مشكور على شعورك الطيب سوالك على الدائرة الكهربائية اخي العزيز ليس كل من يكتب هو صحيح نأخذ من الكلام المفيد الذي يقبلة العقل والباقي نرمي بهي عرض الحائط اخي العزيز مثل ماقلت قبل اشوية ان عمل الخلية يتعلق بصفايح الاستل استيل ان عملت خلية من شرائح الاستل استيل تنحل عندك كل المشاكل في استخراج الغاز والدائرة الكهربائية وصبغ الماء وسرعة استخراج الغاز وكمية الغاز وللعلم كل ما ازدادت كمية الشرائح كلما تزداد كمية الغاز اما بنسبة الى أسئلة الاخ صفوان واشكرك على شعورك الطيب عن قياسات الشرائح عرض الشريحة هو (10) وطول (20) وعدد الشرائح هو(10) وان عمل الخلية من الشرائح وليس من الانابيب وانا برسم الخدمة لكل سوأل وادعو من الله ان يوفقكم جميعكم ولكم مني كل التحايا اخوكم احمد حمزه​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 مارس 2009)

بعض الردود تم نقلها هنا

اخي العزيز وليد الحديدي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة بنسبة الى جوابي على نوع المعدن او الستل استيل فكان جوابي موجة على سوأل اخي صفوان وما بخصوص اسئلتك الخمسة وهي كل الاتي 0

1- كم تستهلك هذه الخلية من قدرة ، أو كم أمبير و كم فولت (القدرة =الفولتية x التيار)
2- بعد ساعة من الزمن كم هي درجة حرارة الماء و كم هي الفولتية و التيار
3- كم لتر في الدقيقة تنتج خليتك من غاز الهيدروكسي
4- كم لتر في الدقيقة من الغاز الناتج يحتاج المحرك الذي تريد تشغيله في حالة عدم التحميل (يعني idle)
5- قم بتحميل المحرك و قس كم لتر بالدقيقة تحتاج
نعم اناجاوبتك على هذه الاسئلة ارجع الى الموضوع مرتن ثانية سوفة تعرف الجواب ومع ذالك اناسوفة اجيبك واريدك ان تقتنع بالجواب بنسبة الى السوأل الاول الانبيرية مستمرة مادام المحرك السيارة دوار لن يوجد دينمو يعطينا تيار مستمر والخلية تصرف نسبة قليلة جدأ اما بنسبة الى السوأل الثاني الخلية التي عملتها انا من بطارية السياره تحمل 4 لتر ماء وكل لتر يستخرج منة غاز يكفي لتشغيل السياره اربعة ساعات على السلولي وليس على السير اماء بنسبة الى حرارة الماء في الخلية لا توجد حرارة الحرارة نحنو نتحكم بها لماذا لن كلما تقرب الشرائح بعضها البعض تقوم الخلية بتصادم التيار الكهربائي داخل الماء فتولد الحرارة وان بعدنا الشرائح عن بعضها فتخف نسبة الحراره في الماء وبنفس الوقت تقوم الخلية بعملها الطبيعي بعد الشريحة بين كل شريح وشريح هو 10 سم فلم تظهر لك بعد الاان اي حراره اما بنسبة الى السوئل الرابع والخامس يحملان نفس السوئل الجواب هو ان كل لتر يعمل في الخلية تستمر علية السيارة اربعة ساعات مستمر لكن على السلولي ليس بالسير هذا وانا برسم الخدمة واي سوئل يصعب عليك انامستعد اجاوبك علية وان ارت انتعمل خلية اتابعها معك خطو بخطوه ونشاء الله تستفاد وتفيد الناس اجمعيأ والله امحييك اخوك احمد حمزه كاطع من العراق​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 مارس 2009)

بعض الردود المنقوله





السلام عليكم اخي العزيز watermman
سوألك ماهو الالكترولود المستخدم كل المواد التي ذكرتها هي مواد تساعد على تفكيك خلايا الماء بعد وصول التيار الكهربائي الية لكن ارخص ماده لدينا في الاسواق هي مادة الصوده الموجوده في كل محل سوبرماركة وهي تحتوي على نفس الكفائة التي تحتويها المواد التي ذكرتها ان المشكلة الحقيية هي ليسئ في المادة التي تواجة اخوتنا في صنع الخلية بل المشكلة الحقيقية هي تكون في الصفائح التي يصنع منها الخلية وكما قلة مسبقأ ان عملة خليتك من مادة الستل استيل سوفة تحل كل المشاكل التي تواجهك من صبغ لون الماء ورتفاع الحرارة في الماء وسحب انبيرية البطارية ومشاكل اخر وكلها بسبب الصفائح اعمل الخلية من صفائح الستل استيل وسوفة تنجح انشاء الله وبقوته وانا انشاء الله في الايام المقبلة سوفة اقوم بتفكيك الخلية التي لدي وسوفة اقوم بتصويرها قطعة قطعة واعرضها امامكم وانا برسم الخدمة لكن هذه الايام مشغول وعذروني لكوني لدي بناء في داري وانشاء الله اوفي بوعدي معكم وشكرأ اخوك احمد حمزه من العراق ​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 مارس 2009)

وهنا تجد انه عند العمل المشترك تصل الى الحل المثل 

لان هناك الكثير والكثير من طرق حرق الماء بالمحركات كوقود


----------



## محمدمحمدمحمد (4 مايو 2009)

*شكرا*

شكرا وننتضر الردودششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (6 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع المهم بس عندي سؤال هاي الخريطة الالكترونية الى راح ارفقها نفسها خليتها ام عدلت عليها ؟ واذا عدلت عليها ممكن تشرحنا بالظبط شنو عدلت حتى عملت مباشرة ؟

وشكراً الك


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (10 مايو 2009)

الاخ المبتدىء لينوكس
السلام عليكم
قد قيل (رحم الله امرءا أهدى لي عيوبي)
فلا تنزعج من كلامي
1. لغتك وأملائك بحاجة الى تطوير (شديد).
2. لم تستخدم صيغة واضحة في شرح مكونات الخلية ولا اسلوب عملها.
3.اجاباتك عن الاسئلة لاترتكز على اسس ومعادلات رياضية وكيمياوية لحساب كمية الطاقة المطلوبة لاجراءالتحليل و كمية الطاقة المتولدة من استخدام الغاز وهي مثلما تعرف تقاس بوحدات ؟؟؟؟؟
4. هل ان الطاقة المستخدمة في التحليل اقل من الطاقة المتولدة من احتراق الهيدروحين ؟؟؟؟
5. كل شي مامحسوب صحيح نتائجه اكيد مو صحيحة.
6. لاتزعل رجاءا


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يونيو 2009)

محمد طارق محمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك على الموضوع المهم بس عندي سؤال هاي الخريطة الالكترونية الى راح ارفقها نفسها خليتها ام عدلت عليها ؟ واذا عدلت عليها ممكن تشرحنا بالظبط شنو عدلت حتى عملت مباشرة ؟
> 
> وشكراً الك


ها نقوم بتنضيف حوض البطارية ونقوم بازالة القواطع الموجودة في حوض البطارية اصبحة البطارية فارغة من الخلاية الرصاصية والقواطع بعدها نبده بشد الخلية والمتكونة من عشرة شراح من الاستل استيل فنظعها داخل غلاف البطارية ونقوم بحضار شريحة سميكة حديدية نستعملها كغطاء الى الخلية من فوق وقبل وضع الشريحة على الخلية نقوم بتثبية انبوبين من اعلاء الشريحة الاول لتثبية مقياس الضغط والثاني لخروج الغاز وبعد تثبيت الانبوبين نقوم بوضع الشريحةعلى البطارية ونغلقها بحكام كي لايتسرب الغاز عند عمل الخلية وبعد اتمام عملية الاغلاق نقوم بحضار خرطوم نصل الراس الاول بالنبوب الموجود اعلاء الخلية والثاني الى فلتر بانزين ثم الى الكابريتة وقلل من فتحة دخول الهواء من اعلى الكابريت هذا ولكم مني جزيل الشكر اخوكم احمد حمزه من العراق ​



هذا هو السر 
خنق الهواء ومنعه والعمل تحت ظروف الخلخلة

فهنيئا له هذا النجاح 



الرابط للموضوع الاصلى هنا


http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=43607


----------



## fagrelsabah (14 يونيو 2009)

*الجزء الاول 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYJmGQyfnl8

اقتباس:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYJmGQyfnl8 
الجزء الثانى والبابلر صمام الغاز 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqICl...eature=related

اقتباس:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqICl...eature=related 

الجزء الثالث

توصيل الاواح

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYJmGQyfnl8



اقتباس:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYJmGQyfnl8 
*​


----------



## eternal life (17 يونيو 2009)

fagrelsabah قال:


> *الجزء الاول *​
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyjmgqyfnl8*​
> * اقتباس:*
> ...


 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء بصراحة استفدت كتير من الافكار الموجودة 
ولكن لماذا وضع بجانب الواح الاستانلس (( جلو )) اغلق جنب الألواح وترك من اعلى مفتوح ؟؟

وشيء آخر معلش
لماذا استخدم وعاء البطارية في ذلك ( هل يلزم الحواجز ) وهل يغير في قوه الخليه 

وارى انه وصل بين الالواح بقطع استانلس ولم يوصل باسلاك (( ايهما افضل ))
وجزااااااااااكم الله خيرا


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 يونيو 2009)

eternal life قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء بصراحة استفدت كتير من الافكار الموجودة
> ولكن لماذا وضع بجانب الواح الاستانلس (( جلو )) اغلق جنب الألواح وترك من اعلى مفتوح ؟؟
> حتى لا يقل الجهد الكهربي ويستفيد من وجهي اللوح
> وبالتالي كل لوح يعمل علي احد الجوانب كاثود والجهه الاخري للوح انود
> ...


لان كل الاسلاك تتاثر بالقلوى وتصداء وتتاكل وتسخن جدا


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم مشكور جهودكم ونرجو ان تتمكنوا من تحريك سيارة على الاقل 
السلام عليكم


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 يونيو 2009)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم مشكور جهودكم ونرجو ان تتمكنوا من تحريك سيارة على الاقل
> السلام عليكم


الكثبر من العرب نجحوا فى التحول الكامل ولكنهم لن يظهروا خوفا على ما قد يحدث لهم 
فالبض الذين ظهروا على شاشات التلفاز بهذا الاختراع 
واختفوا تماما هم وسياراتهم بعد فترة وجيزة ولا يعلم اين هم الان منذ سنوات 

ويكفى ان صاحب الموضوع نجح وقال لكم هذا وان اردت المزيد فاذهب الى منتداه واساله شخصيا


----------



## osame (29 يوليو 2009)

*سلام علیک*
ولاکن یا اخ هایدرۆجین قیمة الحراریة کبیر بحیث ترتفع درجة حرارة الماکن تقریبا الی 2000 درجة سنتگراد
و ممکن ماکنه‌ تحترق الا اذا حقنت پستنات فی شوط تخلیه‌ بقلیل من ماء متاین.
وشکرا


----------



## fagrelsabah (29 يوليو 2009)

osame قال:


> *سلام علیک*
> ولاکن یا اخ هایدرۆجین قیمة الحراریة کبیر بحیث ترتفع درجة حرارة الماکن تقریبا الی 2000 درجة سنتگراد
> و ممکن ماکنه‌ تحترق الا اذا حقنت پستنات فی شوط تخلیه‌ بقلیل من ماء متاین.
> وشکرا


يا استاذ العزيز اقراء بعض الشئ عن تكنولوجيا السيارات وكفانا احلام وتخاريف 
عندك شركة bmw انتجت سيارة تعمل بالهيدروجين او البنزين 

مثل السيارات اللتى عندنا وتعمل بالعاز الطبيعي والبنزين 

فهل احترقت ماكينات تلك السيارات لا الغاز الطبيعي كذا وكذا او احتاجت ماء خاص كما ذكرت 

فمتى نستيقظ من كلام ليس له سند علمى 

عناك الالاف من السيارات اللتى تعمل بالهيدروجين على مستوى العالم ولاتوجد اشياء مثل ماذكرت 



هل تعلم النعمة الوحيدة اللتى جعلها الله تعالى فى الهيدروجين انه عند احتراقة يولد قوة دفع جبارة ونظرا لدرجة حرارة اشتعاله وهي 4000 وليس 2000 كماذكرت 

وعقب هذا الاشتعال الانفجاري الذى لايستغرثق الا اجراء من المليون من الثانية يتحول الناتج الى بخار الماء الذى يعمل على تبريد المحرك من داخل السلندرات وتلك هلى الخاصية الوحيدة فى العالم لتبريد المحرك من داخل السلندرات 
 
ودرجة حرارة العادم تتراوحبين 200 الى 400 درجة مئوية وعلى العكس من البنزين الذى تتراوح درجه حرارة العادم له حول 800 درجة مئوية 


اخيرا معذرة ان كان ردى به بعض الحدة ولكن اتمنى ان اجد بيننا مثل ابن سينا او الدكيور احمد زويل يقدم لنا العلم النافع 

وشكرا لك


----------



## عمر محمد محل (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
لدي بعض الاسئله حول عمل الخليه
1_اي الصفائح سيكون القطب السالب وايهما سيكون القطب الموجب لانه كما رايت جميع الصفائح مرتبطه ببعضها البعض
2_لماذا وضع بين كل صفيحتين كبيرتين صفيحتين صغيرتين اذا كان ضني صحيحا لانه ندما كان يقلب الصفائح في الفيدو كانت تضهر من احد الجوانب انها 4 صفائح مرتبطه مع بعضها وعندما يقلب الصفائح من الجهه الثانيه تبدو وكانها صفيحتين( ارجو توضيح هذه النقطه بالتفصيل)
3_هل نحتاج الى وضع الملح مع الماء
4_هل الهيدروجين الناتج يكون صافي تماما او يحتاج الى تنقيه 
5_وهل هو فعلا يكفي لتشغيل محرك السياره
ارجو مساعدتي والاجابه على هذه الاسئله لاني احاول صنع واحده واحتاج لمعرفه هذه التفاصيل
وشكرا


----------



## anwer87 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الداخلية (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> منقول لاهميته





مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتي في التجمع ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
أخي العزيز مبتي ليونيكس !! اعذرني على مقاطعتي لك
في مقالاتك السابقة كنت تقول انه لابد من وجود طريقة جديدة لاستخراج الهيدروجين
بصراحة تفاجأت عندما طرحت الفكرة بالصورة التقليدية والتي يكاد كل من دخل الموقع جربها ولم تنفع عنده !!
ولكن عندي عدة اسألة ارجوا ان تجاوبني عليها
1- كيف تخلصت من الحرارة ؟؟؟
 2-هل استخدمت ستانلي ستيل 316 ؟؟؟ او العادي ؟؟؟
هل تعرف انه عندما تقوم بالتجربه التي طرحتها بأنك تقوم بتخريب داينموا التشارج التي بالسيارة ؟؟
بسبب الحرارة الموجود فالاسلاك ؟؟ (لامبير الزائد ))

لقد قمت بنفسي بعدت تجارب كثيره جدا جدا لأتوصل الى نتيجة معينه وهذا ما توصلت اليه !!
1- لايمكن استخدام الصفائح لأأنتاج الغاز بسبب الامبير الزائد !!! فاذا استخدمتها لن يكون هناك نتيجة جيده جدا .
2- لابد من استخدام لاسلاك ولايجب الاكثار منها فالخلية .

3. يجب وضع عدة خلايا على التوالي !! اقلها خليتين !
4. يجب وضع الصودا الكاوية على الماء ( بشرط انك تضع الصوداء بمقياس معين ) فإذا زادت عن المطلوب فإن الغاز المنتج سينقص ويزيد الامبير في الاسلاك وتزيد الحرارة !!
واذا نقصت الصوداء فأن الانتاج سيكون ضعيف )
4. لايشترط وضع الصوداء الكاوية فهناك محاليل اخرى ! ولكن الصوداء هي افضل محلول !
5. لايفضل استخدام بطارية السيارة أو دينموا تشارج على الخلية مباشرة ومن الافضل ان تستخدم رافع كهرباء من 12 فولت الى 220 فولت عن طريق الولاعة وبعدها تضع ( شاحن لاب توب لكل خلية )
استخدمت في تجربتي 16 فولت 6.7 أمبير ( لاب توب ديل ) .
كان الانتاج جيد جدا جدا . ولكن المشكلة الوحيده هي
تآكل الاسلاك بعد فترة ( يمكن خلال يوم واحد )
بعدها استبدلت الاسلاك بعملة معدنية ( 50بيسة) وكانت النتيجة بأنها لا تتأكل ولكن تترسب عليها مادة !!
ولايزال البحث جاري !


----------



## hitham900 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

أحيكم جميعاً على المجهود المبذول
سوف احاول شرح تجربتي ببساطه لعل ذلك يفيد
لقد صممت خليه جافه للهيدروجين 
ولاحظت بالفعل السحب الكبير للأمبير وسخونة الأسلاك
انا افضل عدم وضع الصودا نهائيا في الماء
وأعتمد على الأمبير فقط في إنتاج الغاز وان لا يقل الفولت عن 12 فولت Dc
وعند تركيب الأسلاك يجب التأكد من ربطها جيداً حتى لا يحدث شراره تسبب في سخونة الأسلاك
ويجب تركيب الأسلاك السالبه عند اول شريحه واخر شريحه 
والموجبه في الشريحه الوسط واهتم ان تكون الأسلاك سميكه وذلك لن يسبب سحب كبير للأمبير
ويمكنك قياس ذلك بالأفوميتر او الملتيميتر 
ويجب تركيب بريكر (قاطع تيار) بين الخليه والمولد حتى لا تؤذي المولد 
حيث ان البريكر يمنع الحمل الزائد على المولد
ولقد اكتشفت طريقه تخفف من حدة الهيدروجين في الأنفجار وجعله مثل غاز الميثان ثقيل وآمن
ولكنها الأن مازالت تحت التجربه والله الموفق


----------



## ناصر999 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الى الاخ قناص غزة: لقد ذكر انفا انه يمكن ان تسير السيارة فقط على الخلية الهيدروجينية بدون ان نستخدم اي وقود مساعد (بنزين او سولار) وان هذه الخلية مكونة من 80 صفيحة من الستانلس ستيل ويجب ان يكون هناك دينامو اضافي مخصوص لتزويد الخلية بالكهرباء.
السؤال: هو ان خلية كهذه تحتاج الى من 116 الى 120 فولت دس فهل يمكن لهذا الدينمو ان يعطينا هذه القيمة. السؤال الثاني هو هل جرب هذا الاخ هذه العملية ان كان نعم نرجو منه ان يطلعنا على التجربة بشكل عملي (يو تيوب او مخطط).


----------



## ناصر999 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الى الاخ احمد حمزة قاطع : لقد ذكرت في اطروحتك ان البعد بين كل شريحة واخرى هو 10 سم وهذا مخالف لعمل الخلية لان اقصى بعد بين الشرائح هو 8 ملم فلا اعرف من اين جاء بهذه القيمة.
كما ونرجو من الاخ ان يحسن من الاملاء وصياغة الجمل .


----------



## ناصر999 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الى الاخ مبتدىء لينوكس : الذي يبدو لي انك على دراية كافية في موضوع غاز الهيدروجين 
السؤال: كيف نزود خلية عملاقة ب 120 فولت دس كما في الرابط التالي:
p/a/u/1/7nrkqfzdkd4 #
كل الاجهزة التي في السوق لا تنتج سوى 30 فولت دس فكيف لنا ب 120 فولت دس
كما ان هذا السؤال موجه الى قناص غزة لان هذا الرابط هو من الطرح الذي قدمه بخصوص تحويل السيارة كليا على الماء.
نرجو منكم ان تجيبونا باسرع وقت.
وشكرا
ناصر999


----------



## ناصر999 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اولا: هل ال10 الواح من الستانلس ستيل كافية لتسيير السيارة بالسرعة المعهودة - اي سرعة نريدها- وهل السيارة تمشي فقط على الغاز من دون اي وقود اخر
ثانيا: كيف يمكن ان نتحكم بسرعة السيارة اي بماذا نربط دواسة البنزين هل نربطها بالكهرباء القادمة من الدينمو وهل هناك جهاز يتحكم بكمية الكهرباء ام نربطها بالغاز القادم من الخلية وهل نستعمل هنا دائرة الرنين حتى تساعد على التحليل
وشكرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
سلمت يداك


----------



## علي كاكا (4 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم لقد عملت خليه هايدروجينيه وانتجت طاقه ضعيفه وضعت ملح الطعام في الخليه وكان الانتاج اكثر ولكن الحراره زادت وزادت الاان انفجرة الخليه واصدرت صوت اشبه بعبوه ناسفه لقد جاء الناس واهلي على الصوت الذي صدر من الانفجار واصبحت الخليه عباره عن قطع صغيره والحمد لله لم اصب باي اذا رغم اني كنت قريب من الخليه ولكن اذني اكاد ان اسمع بها من قوة الصوت وضحكت على نفسي وضحك الجميع على افعالي ولكن ما زلت ابحث وابحث


----------

